# preventine visit/pre-op physical



## kimb (Jun 23, 2008)

would you charge a physical with 99385 and charge the pre-op with 99213-25


----------



## daniel (Jun 23, 2008)

I write this respectfully, your question doesn't make any sense.
If there coming in for Pre-Op visit requested from a surgeon. Then just code the Consult CPT codes. You can't code both of these codes together.

Daniel
CPC


----------



## kimb (Jun 23, 2008)

daniel said:


> I write this respectfully, your question doesn't make any sense.
> If there coming in for Pre-Op visit requested from a surgeon. Then just code the Consult CPT codes. You can't code both of these codes together.
> 
> Daniel
> CPC



The question that did not make any sense, is exactly as I asked it. I had a patient come in for a pre-op and the doctor is also coding a preventive visit with it, because the patient wanted a physical, but I did not think you could charge both. I wanted to double check with someone that knew for sure so I could explain it to the Physician.

thanks


----------



## camcpc (Jun 23, 2008)

You should not charge both codes.  The correct code would be a consutation code with the appropriate V code ICD-9.  The doctor will not get paid for both-the patient should be asked to schedule a physical for another day and that would be the appropriate preventative code-such as 99395.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jun 24, 2008)

And don't forget that you must have a request for the pre-op and report back to the surgeon to code it as a consult.  Also, the diagnosis coding should be the appropriate pre-op V code first, the reason for surgery second, and any current diseases after (like HTN or DM, etc).


----------



## dmaec (Jun 24, 2008)

in my opinion, as long as documentation supports BOTH the preventive service AND a significant separate service for the pre-op (pre-op focused) - you should be able to charge both services, linked accordingly to the specific dx codes.  The pre-op E/M would need a modifier .25 on it.  (in my opinion) When this happens in our facility, the provider will actually do two progress notes, which makes it very easy to see the difference and have supporting documentation for both services.


----------

